# Puppy Biting



## doloresbconnolly (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucy is 12 weeks old now and we are having such fun with her. At first she was play biting but now we are a bit concerned because sometimes she can be a little aggressive. Has anyone any ideas on how to stop this behaviour from getting worse. At the moment we say ouch and leave it, but it only works sometimes. Will she grow out of it, we are worried because sometimes when she doesn't get her way she will try and bite. Please please help, would really appreciate your help.

Thank you Dolores


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

When you say when she doesn't get her way, do you mean if you ask her to sit she will bite you instead? Or what, nipping at your pantleg to be given food or something? What actual behaviours is she showing around it? Otherwise it is likely plain old puppy nipping and there are lots of threads on how to stop that. 

She should learn bite inhibition by age 18 weeks or so, so understanding how hard she can put her teeth on you first, with you yelping if it is too hard, and progressing to just never putting her teeth on you. If she persists in nipping after you have tried ignoring her, yelping ouch, or removing the toy she is nipping after, you can try short timeouts in a crate, but nipping is really normal puppy behaviour and it would be the rare dog that would have aggression-type biting at age 12 weeks. If you and everyone in your household are consistent in what you allow from her and how you react if she overdoes it, she will likely change her behaviour quickly. But do remember it is really normal for a 4 month old puppy.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, I agree it's pretty normal. Is she teething? Chloe is nipper at times, but she knows not to bite and how hard. It was really bad during her teething stage when she was loosing teeth right and left. Also she does it when playing, she will snap at me, but I quickly correct her.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My half hav Ollie is the only dog I've had that I hand play with, meaning I let hand mouth my hand during play. My other dogs are BIG, and it is a taboo to hand play with them as they might actually hurt you.

When he was itty bitty, I read some where that you put your finger back by the molars, so they get a feel for bite strength, you do an 'ouch' or 'eeeep' if it's too hard.
and in general like the others have said, you always let the pup know if they bite you too hard by saying ouch loudly, and I always stopped play and walked away. if they pup follows you and nips at your heels, I personally did a 2-3 minute time out, in a room where he/she was by himself. He got the hint quick.

If you don't want the pup to mouth you at all, then the second he puts teeth on you, yelp or ouch, and stop play, or give a brief time out. it only take 2-3 times for the pup to figure out that it is not welcome.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Good articled from Dr. Karen Becker titled, "Nipping Puppy Biting in the Bud."

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...09/08/13/nipping-puppy-biting-in-the-bud.aspx


----------

